# Fabricar UPS con bateria de autmovil



## badhug (Sep 6, 2007)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y en la electronica.
recientemente construì una videorockola y he tenido problemas con el UPS marca CDP de 750 que le incorpore, dado que no es suficiente para cargar con la computadora, un monitor de 19", un amplificador y bocinas. 
¿Cuanto tiempo funcionaria?
¿es posible fabricar uno con la bateria de un auto?
¿Que ventajas y desventajas este me darìa?
Gracias por responder


----------



## puchito_cz (Abr 5, 2008)

Hola;
Bueno tratare de dar respuesta a tus interrogantes:

 ¿Cuanto tiempo funcionaria? 

 Con toda esa carga el tiempo de funcionamiento depende de la suma consumo de potencia y 
 ese dato se le llama autonomia de la UPS, que es especificado por el fabricante de la misma. 
 En otras palabras se calcula cual es la carga a conectar, se tiene en cuenta la carga maxima  
 permisible por la UPS y su factor potencia ( frecuentemente la potencia de la UPS se brinda  
 en V.A y esta es potencia aparente) por ejemplo: 1000V.A con factor potencia 0.65 Supone 
 una potencia maxima de salida para la UPS de 650 W aproximadamente. Como veras la 
 automia de una UPS se notifica, por el fabricante, para la maxima carga; aunque en algunos 
 casos brindan una curva o grafico que relaciona al tiempo de autonomia con la carga 
 conetada a la salida. Si obtienes este dato de la UPS sabras cuanto tiempo funcionaria con 
 toda esa carga conectada.

 ¿es posible fabricar uno con la bateria de un auto? 

 Si es posible, pero se necesita tener muchos elemntos en cuenta sobre todo en la etapa de 
 potencia o inversora y en el circuito de carga; esto supone variaciones y cambios en el 
 hardware debido a que se manejaran mayores niveles de corrientes y otros detalles a tener 
 en cuenta.  En realida esto que quieres hacer, ya existe en el mercado y se llama APS o UPS 
 extendida. Comunmente usadas en sistemas de cominicaciones, redes etc..

 ¿Que ventajas y desventajas este me darìa? 

 Por supuesto que eso te daria ventajas si lo logras; mas tiempo de autonomia, mayor 
 carga a conectar, entre otras. Pero tambien tienes desventajas; mayor costo de 
 fabricacion y mantenimiento, mayor peso y volumen, acuparas mas espacio, etc.

Espero te ayude en algo,saludos!


----------



## badhug (May 10, 2009)

te agradezco mucho la respuesta esta muy detallada. de nuevo gracias.


----------

